
My Experiment: Autism and Non-Local Consciousness Link? - todaysAI
https://www.todaysai.net/expxau
======
Khelavaster
Great question.

Thought about the study: It may actually measure differences in music-led
syncing between groups of autistic and neurotypical people. That is--the
autoplaying music might "sync" people up to Schelling point numbers.

How would you accurately distinguish between distributed quorum consciousness
and true nonlocal consciousness?

------
todaysAI
OP here. I would love to explore this avenue in more depth. If anyone has
suggestions as to improvements/other experiments/etc, I'm all ears.

~~~
EamonnMR
Wouldn't it make more sense to first probe for the existence of this thing you
speak of before trying to see who is or isn't close to it?

Also, how you arrived at this startling conclusion might make for good reading
and might make your appeal more compelling.

~~~
todaysAI
Well, another dimension really isn't something you can probe for it's
existence. Einstein only thought of space-time and time-dilation by the
effects on the 3D world.

Non-local consciousness is certainly a well-known hypothesis. I do try to
convey my ideas in the opening screen but the link to autism is something that
I have thought about only because I am in contact with many autistic people
who have incredible skills.

